# Japanese Films



## mac1 (Mar 21, 2003)

Anybody seen the American remake of Ringu yet. I have only seen Ringu and Ringu 2, but the american remake wasn't a patch on the original. Does anyone know if the film simply add "westerness" for the hell of it, or was the new material actually explored in Ringu 0, Rasen, or Ring Virus? All the stuff like the falling ladder, the horse breeding etc. All in all the remake wasn't terrible by any means, but it just seemed to lack a little something. Perhaps it was the direction, the original explains the pieces of the story bit by bit, the remake didn't seem to flow anywhere near as well. Also all elements of Shizuko and Sadako having physic powers were left out of the remake, perhaps they will put them into The Ring 2, which has now been confirmed. I doubt this however, as unfortunately, all things paranormal seem to be generally frowned upon by western cinema audiences. Has anyone seen Rasen, the second in the quintuplet of Japanese originals. It occured to me that perhaps the remake was actually a combination of Ringu and Rasen, as they were actually released simultaneously in Japan. I will have to get hold of Ringu 0, Rasen and Ring Virus, even though they weren't directed by Nakata Hideo. Does anybody know if they are any good, or has anyone seen Ring: Kanzenban, Ring: Saishuushou, or Rasen: The Series, the three spin-off series, I would love to get hold of them, but I haven't a clue where. Anyway The Ring remake, what did you think??

Oh and for something a little more light-hearted (and slightly bizarre) try this link:-

Sadako Vs The Ruffians !


----------



## mac1 (Mar 22, 2003)

Has anyone seen Jian Gui (The Eye)?

Another classic film currently being remade by Americans, I dread to think what they will do to it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

Sorry - not seen any.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Oh Well Eh!  

How about making this post a little more open?

Is anyone here a fan of any foreign languange (non-english) preferably subtitled films?

Having become really quite bored with American cinema, I have just started getting into subtitled films in a big way and would appreciate a few recommendations, from anyone. I have a few really good recommendations too, if anyones interest. The unfortunate thing is the films are generally quite hard to get hold of because most people dont have the patience for subtitles. Not limiting yourself to an english soundtrack opens up a endless number of great films that most people (myself often included) have never even heard of. :


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2003)

The "Three Colours..." films have a very good reputation - "Three Colours: Red", "Three Colours: Blue", and "Three Colours: White".

Also - if you ever see it - check the final installment of "the Mahabarata" on video from Bollywood. Superb and surreal. And extremely amateur. This is one film that is so utterly bad that it is so utterly entertaining.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks for your recommendations Brian. I managed to get hold of Three Colours - Blue (Trois Couleurs - Bleu), but had no luck finding Red or White. I couldn't find Mahabarata either, which is a real shame because I do have a soft spot for films that are so bad that you end up loving them. I will hopefully have a chance to watch Three Colour Blue in the next couple of days so I will tell you what I think then, in the mean time if you or anybody else has any other recommendations they would be appreciated.

Oh and if anyone here doesn't like Anime, check out Princess Mononoke (Mononoke Hime), it will surely change your mind. Not a huge fan of Manga/Anime myself, I was at little unsure before watching it, but it turned out to be one the most epic fantasy adventure films I have ever seen. I now have Grave Of The Fireflies (Hotaru No Haka) on its way. It is another Anime film which the critics called "One of the greatest WWII films ever made". When it arrives I will tell you what I think of that too.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 3, 2003)

I've just finished watching Trois Couleurs - Bleu. Thanks for your recommendation, it was a most enjoyable film, very downbeat. The last 10 minutes or so were very moving, the classical score was great too. I will have to try to get hold of Red and White soon too. Do you know of any other good French films, or perhaps a few Italian ones? I managed to get hold of Ringu 0 as well, so maybe that will answer the questions from my initial post, when I get a chance to watch it that is. Cheers again for the recommendation though


----------



## FutureXec (Apr 21, 2003)

I purchased both Ringu and The Ring on DVD the day they were released...I hadn't seen either and was excited because I had heard such great things.

I watched the Ring first which I think sort of ruined the experience for me when I watched Ringu.  

I thought the Ring was great, one of the best thrillers/horror movies released in a long time.  The cinematography was superb and the movie gave me such an eerie feeling the entire time.

Ringu had more story involved ( which was good, I think it's a very interesting plot ) but overall I actually became bored during it...


----------



## mac1 (Apr 21, 2003)

In my opinion - to truly appreciate Ringu, you need to watch Ringu 2 directly afterwards. I have just got "Ringu 0:Birthday" too, but I haven't had a chance to watch it yet. Different director - could be a bad thing - I'll have to see.


----------



## FutureXec (Apr 21, 2003)

[quote author=Bigmacscanlan link=board=7;threadid=194;start=0#msg1762 date=1050963027]
In my opinion - to truly appreciate Ringu, you need to watch Ringu 2 directly afterwards. I have just got "Ringu 0:Birthday" too, but I haven't had a chance to watch it yet. Different director - could be a bad thing - I'll have to see.
[/quote]

Problem is for me to get any of the other Ringu's I'd have to import them here to the states or get some crappy VCD bootleg...


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi. Your request for some interesting foreign films, try these: Delicatessen, City of Lost Children, The Big Blue,
9 Queens, Kandahar, Cinema Paradiso, Life is Beautiful.
In my opinion, these are some of the finest foreign films. 
On the subject of Ring: I've watched both Japanese and American versions. The American version has better sound and picture quality but the Japanese version is by far the most superior.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi, *Foxbat*, and welcome to the chronicles-network! Delicatessen was certainly an interesting film - city of Lost children was associated with that, was it - or simply the same director?? Sorry, very long time since I've seen the subject covered.

Cinema Paradiso is one of those classics that I haven't actually seen. I'm sure we got some vouchers from the local video rental shop, so maybe something to consider.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi Chronicles and thanks for the welcome. You're right, both Delicatessen and City of Lost Children were by Jean Pierre Jeunet (he also directed Alien Resurrection).
Delicatessen is a very funny film but, for me, it's City of Lost Children that gets the prize - a modern day fairytale that looks simply stunning!
Anybody that has a love of films should watch Cinema Paradiso - it's as simple as that.
Here's a strange one if you can get it: The Avenging Angel....a kind of Italian B movie - wierd!  ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 25, 2003)

Delicatessen was a quite mad film - very dark.  I'll definitely have to watch out for City of Lost Children.

It's a real shame I've not been so much into film recently - I've only a seen a couple of things at the cinema over the past few years. Getting a babysitter can be very tough, and I'm usually too tired on a night to do much. Thanks for the recommendations though - definitely worth seeking out.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 21, 2004)

> In my opinion - to truly appreciate Ringu, you need to watch Ringu 2 directly afterwards.


 So true. I thought the Japanese versions were better, probably as I saw them without having seen the American remake first. Personally, I think that Westerners who first watch the American Ring are more impressed by it as it is more visually obvious. The subtleties of a real thriller like the Japanese version are lost once you've seen the American version. I guess it just comes down to culture too.

 Personally, I love Japanese comedies, they are just so silly and refreshing break from the slapstick/ gross them out humour Hollywood favours. (though no one has anything on the Brits).

 I also love their historical fiction type films. Just recently saw Twighlight Samurai with my partner. It was great, simple, classic and slightly sad.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 25, 2004)

"Three Chinamen and a Double Bass" is one I'd advise seeing. It's a jet-black German comedy about a guy who finds his girlfriend dead and thinks he's killed her, and how he and his friends deal with it. Less joke-humour than absurdly-dark situations, and the song for which the film is named is used to excellent effect.

And "Betty Blue", of course.  "Nikita" is an awesome thriller that was remade as "Assassin" in the US, and has some very memorable moments.  "Taxi", which is a French buddy comedy also recently remade (apparently the remake is aweful - big surprise) about a happy-go-lucky Marseile cabby who is hired as a driver by a cop.

"S6xty N9ne" (if I've spelt it right) is a Thai thriller about a young woman who has a ridiculous some of money delivered to her door by mistake.

And others that I've forgotten. The foreign-film channel was the only one I really watched on pay, when it came to movies.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 13, 2004)

Got Taxi and Taxi 2 on DVD, both are classics as is Nikita which I also own. I've not seen Assassin or the Taxi remake, and I really dont want to, to be fair.

Three Chinamen and a Double Bass sounds magnificent, thats one I need to seek out I think. I havent seen many German movies, Run Lola Run was the most recent, and I adored that.

I've heard of 69 but never sought it out, I'll check it out if I see it about.

_BTW, this thread is practically a fossil._


----------



## willb (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, the three colours trilogy is great.  For foreign sci-fi/fantasy I would say *Intacto* is excellent (it's about people stealing each other's luck).  *Code 46* is a Michael Winterbottom film, and while not strictly foreign (most of it is english) it certainly makes a fascinating change from 'classic' holywood blockbusters.


And how could I miss out *Battle Royale*, schoolboy/girl ultra-violent guest starring Beat Takeshi, what a film.  Haven't seen the sequel though.  Anyone know if it's any good?


----------



## Kassad (Nov 21, 2004)

> _ BTW, this thread is practically a fossil._


Sure it is. Did you watch 9 queens, the Argentinian movie Foxbat recommanded a while ago? It's trully excellent.

In no specific order:

A recent Italian movie, _La Meglio gioventu, _which is really beautifull but lasts 6 hours (but you don't get annoyed a single minute).

Japanese cinema? Kurosawa's are classics, Kitano's are well known. _Dark water_ is pretty nice. _Suicide club_ is awfull. 

Oh man, there's so much! And I haven't even started with French movies! GTG now. Expect me to come back with few others.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 21, 2004)

mmm can you people help me? I am in search for a chinese/japanese movie but am not sure if I have the title right. What I thought it was was:' life of ricky ' But apparently search engines tend to give no sollution to this. 

 The script was some story about Ricky, that was put into a very corrupt jail for some false reason off course and the jail was ruled by maniacs that terrorised the prisoners and Ricky (or however his name is) Led them to a revolution. Most parts of the movie seemed to be in black and white and it was overall very bloody.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Scalem. I've never heard of that one. Sounds interesting though   

I've just got myself the Three Colours Trilogy so I'll be spending most of my time watching those.

As for Kurosawa: the man is a genius. One of the few truly great directors


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 21, 2004)

Just noticed this thread.  I am, or was, a huge watcher of foreign movies.  My recommendations:

*Black Cat, White Cat* - A beautiful, magical Yugoslavian film about gypsies.  This is perhaps the most beautiful film ever made, and one of my all time favourites.

*The Crimson Rivers* - Slick detective thriller with elements of the occult.  Stars Jean Reno and Vincent Cassel.  

*Jean De Florette/Manon Des Sources* - Perhaps the greatest French films ever made.  Emmanuelle Beart stars in Manon des Sources and is the most beautiful woman alive.  The awesome Gerard Depardieu stars in Jean de Florette.

*Amores Perros - *Three stories tied together by one incident.  This Mexican film is fairly grim.  However, the characters are great and the story carries enough interest to warrant watching.  For me this was an excellent opportunity to see what life in Mexico was really like.  People say that *Y tu mama tambien* is better, but I aint seen it yet.

*Warriors of Heaven and Earth - *An excellent historical epic, with fantastical elements and great characterisation.  This is a film Chinese.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 22, 2004)

I saw Un Coeur En Hiver with Emmanuelle Beart in, I cant knock your taste in women Lace.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 22, 2004)

My taste in women is unquestionable.  She looks best in Manon des Sources.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 22, 2004)

> . Emmanuelle Beart stars in Manon des Sources and is the most beautiful woman alive.



Something I wholly concur with.   

On the subject of Japanese films, I've just picked up a copy of Evil Brain From Outer Space - a real B movie howler. It is awful - but I like it


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 22, 2004)

I assume that this thread was chopped and glued into the oriental theatre section.  A foreign language section should probably be made which contains the Oriental Theatre section.  I quite like the idea of doing individual reviews of the best foreign movies and then perhaps closing the threads so that they are there purely for reference purposes.  Kind of defeats the purpose of forum - but you senators must not interfere with the command of the emperor!


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 23, 2004)

You probably know it if your into French film, or even noir, but if not then I cannot speak highly-enough of _Rififi_. Perfect in its grit, a piano wire-taut jewel heist, betrayal, conscienceless heroes that tread a fine line with villainy, and all the other excellent aspects of noir that are so-often misexecuted (the reason I rarely watch such films).


----------



## Kassad (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi there

Have you tried movies by/with Benoit Poelvoorde? The most famous (and the best?) beeing "Man bites dog".
Try also movies with Louis de Funès. They're pretty funny.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2004)

Man Bites Dog - the blackest of black comedies.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Nov 24, 2004)

scalem X said:
			
		

> mmm can you people help me? I am in search for a chinese/japanese movie but am not sure if I have the title right. What I thought it was was:' life of ricky ' But apparently search engines tend to give no sollution to this.
> 
> The script was some story about Ricky, that was put into a very corrupt jail for some false reason off course and the jail was ruled by maniacs that terrorised the prisoners and Ricky (or however his name is) Led them to a revolution. Most parts of the movie seemed to be in black and white and it was overall very bloody. Any suggestions?


 How about "Story of Ricky"?

   I haven't seen it yet, but a few of the Asian dvds that I have are:

 Ju-On the Grudge---Hard to follow the flashbacks.
 Zatoichi-------Great Beat Kitano movie, ends with a dance number.
 Ichi the Killer---The uncut version is the only one to see
 Fudoh the New Generation----better than Ichi the Killer
 Battle Royale---Good movie, haven't seen the sequel yet
 Natural City----A sort of Korean Matrix type movie
 So Close-------Asian version of Charlies Angels, much better though.
 Volcano High------Korean movie, good cinematography
 Hero----Even better than Crouching Tiger....
 Dragonhead--Good Japanese end of the world (or at least Tokyo) movie
 Shaolin Soccer---Hilarious Chinese movie
 Versus-----Overated Japanese movie
 Full Metal Yakuza---Terrible Takashi Miike movie, stick with Ichi or Fudoh
 Tomie:  replay--------Japanese movie that put me to sleep
 Another Heaven---First Japanese movie I watched, not bad.
 The Returner---Very entertaining Japanese Matrix style movie.
 Gonin 2---Another of the Tokyo Shock series.
 Fulltime Killer-----Good Hong Kong actioner.
 Black Mask 2: City of Masks-----Awful sequel to Jet Li's The Mask
 Suicide Club----Very interesting until the inscrutable ending
 Naked Killer---Awful
 Moon Child-------Japanese vampire movie
 Iron Monkey---Humorous Crouching Tiger style, terribly dubbed
 Naked Weapon---Just purchased, haven't seen it yet.
 Deadly Outlaw Rekka---Another Takashi Miike pic, starts out ok, another inscrutable ending.

 Shiri---Hailed as the Korean movie that topped Titanic at the boxoffice in Korea.

 Dream of a Warrior---The dvd cover for this looks so interesting, but avoid at all costs.  The worst I've seen.

 The best of the movies listed in my opinion are Hero, Zatoichi,  Fudoh, Battle Royale, So Close, The Returner, and Shaolin Soccer.
 I find the Korean movies to be operatic in style.  Broad themes usually ending in tragedy.  The Chinese movies are generally naive in nature, usually dubbed very poorly, so watch close captioned versions if possible.  I prefer Japanese movies the most.  They are definitely the most perverse, which I guess says something about me.
 I have more, but they are out on loan and I can't remember the titles.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Nov 24, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Just noticed this thread.  I am, or was, a huge watcher of foreign movies.  My recommendations:
> 
> *The Crimson Rivers* - Slick detective thriller with elements of the occult.  Stars Jean Reno and Vincent Cassel.
> 
> *Jean De Florette/Manon Des Sources* - Perhaps the greatest French films ever made. Emmanuelle Beart stars in Manon des Sources and is the most beautiful woman alive.


 I liked The Crimson Rivers, and I can't argue with you too much about Emmanuelle Beart as one of the most beautiful woman alive, but I would like to nominate Audrey Tautou in Amelie, an excellent movie, as a top ten finalist.  Another outstanding French movie is Brotherhood of the Wolf.  Also check out Avalon a French movie directed by Mamoru Oshii, who directed Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 24, 2004)

thanx man I finnaly found it for the people that are interested:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102293/
 As for the rest: I just saw the crimson rivers yesterday (what a coïncidende)(great movie besides) and I must say that I was amazed by 'hero'.


----------



## Adramalek (Jan 7, 2005)

The Zatoichi remake was GREAT pluss there is a box set of Lone Wolf & Cub on DVD   also old movies like Shinobi-No-Mono are now ab. on DvD  enjoy


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Jan 24, 2005)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Is anyone here a fan of any foreign languange (non-english) preferably subtitled films?
> 
> Having become really quite bored with American cinema, I have just started getting into subtitled films in a big way and would appreciate a few recommendations, from anyone. I have a few really good recommendations too, if anyones interest.


 Depends on your range of interests, but I certainly have a few recommendations to make.
  If you’re a fan of classic cinema, you simply cannot go wrong with the work of Akira Kurosawa. Between 1948’s *Drunken Angel* and 1991’s *Rhapsody In August* he made a string of landmark, utterly brilliant films (a run that really surged into brilliance with 1952’s *Ikiru*). The lion’s share of these works are available in fantastic DVD editions via the Criterion collection.

  For my money, tops on that list is 1954’s *The Seven Samurai,* the most engrossing 3 1/2 hours you’re likely to see and a film that pioneered techniques that are still used in action films to this day. It has a deliberate pace that on the surface appears slow but remains riveting throughout.

  Kurosawa would get hugely epic in 1985 with *Ran,* a vast samurai epic based on Shakespeare’s King Lear. It’s a colorful, bloody take on betrayal and family with some huge set pieces that have to be seen to be believed. Very stylish.

  Kurosawa’s *Throne of Blood* (a take on Macbeth), *Sanjuro* and *Yojimbo*(which Sergio Leone adapted into *Fistful of Dollars* and *For A Few Dollars More*), *The Hidden Fortress* (a big influence on *Star Wars*) round our the best of his black and white samurai films, while *Ikiru,* *Red Beard* and *Stray Dog* are all great takes on life and death, mortality and noir, respectively.

 The French film *The City of Lost Children* has already been recommended; stylish stuff. Also French, this one a fantasy/horror mix, is *The Brotherhood of the Wolf.* Beautiful to look at in every way. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 24, 2005)

I saw Brotherhood of the Wolf at the cinema years ago, before a French company bought the cinema and subsequently stopped showing French/foreign language movies. I loved the slo-mo scenes in the rain.


----------



## PenDragon (Feb 2, 2005)

A few more recomendations.

Il Postino
Mediterraneo
Le Cop
Les Visiteurs
Chungking Express
Eat Drink Man Woman
Raise The Red Lantern
The Puppetmaster
The Scent of Green Papaya

Not subtitled as it's a New Zealand film but a good non-hollywood film is Once Were Warriors.


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 9, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> How about "Story of Ricky"?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet, but a few of the Asian dvds that I have are:
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much agree with this entire list! Rare!! 
The movie was called The Story of Ricky and is brilliant! Very gory, but in a Braindead/Bad Taste kind of way. Quite funny if you liked those films!

I've got & watched Battle Royale 1 & 2. The first is certainly better but the second was quite controversial when it came out as it made the protagonists from BR1 into terrorists and they blew up a large tall tower!  It's watchable though, if you're a fan of the first.

My pick - Shiri, *really* good Korean movie about assasins (sp?) from the North trying to stop the breakout of good relations between North & South Korea. Watch it now!!

Also got to say how great Infernal Affairs is. Basic cop vs triads movie with a twist....both the cops and the triads put a mole into each others organisation!!  It's a great watch, as we the audience know things the characters aren't privy too! superb movie! (with a decent sequel as well....which is actually a prequel...confused, no?  )

Lot's of other oriental movies I love, but those 2 are the best!


----------



## Amber (Apr 9, 2005)

I haven't seen many Asian films myself, being as the films are rented by my parents lol. But I hugely enjoyed Battle Royale 1 and 2 both given as gifts ^^ And another film you might have heard of though it's not strictly Asian, Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence, one of my favourite films in the world, anyone else enjoy it?


----------



## scalem X (Apr 9, 2005)

A question I have for people about the movie versus.
I saw the title in angrybuddy's list and I thought of the playstation game with the same name.
Any chance the game and the movie are related? (is it a fight movie with some gangs battling each other?)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 9, 2005)

no - the movie versus is about escaped convicts and zombies with super powers

you think i'm joking..?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 16, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> no - the movie versus is about escaped convicts and zombies with super powers
> 
> you think i'm joking..?



Oh God it sounds like God's movie! 
 Where can I get hold of it?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 17, 2005)

well hopefully your local video store will have it in stock (the blockbuster *spits* store near me has got it, so maybe others will too)
otherwise, you should be able to buy in online or in HMV 
I would try and explain the plot a bit more but it's mental so I'll just post the precis from IMDB:


A pair of escaped convicts meet up with a group of gangsters by a remote forest road. After an arguement over a girl the mobsters have kidnapped, shots are fired and one of the gangsters is killed. The standoff is cut short, however, when the dead man suddenly springs to life and starts trying to kill his former friends. The zombie eventually goes down in a hail bullets, but their problems aren't over. It seems the gangsters have been using this forest to dispose of of their victims, all of whom are now looking to settle some old scores. Even if they get through this mess, there is still the question of why they've arranged to meet the convicts out here, and why they've brought along the girl. How are they connected to the dead bodies coming back to life?


----------



## Terrorflame The Droo (Jun 20, 2005)

Just a couple of recommendations of films I've seen recently 

_A One and a Two (Yi Yi)_ a great Chinese film, quite slow paced tells the story of a family over a long period or time, there are some lovely moments. You see a real difference in the generations but as the older members talk about their childhood mistakes you see their children making the same ones. A very touching film.

_All About Lily Chou-Chou (Riri Shushu no subete) _A Japanese film about a young boy who has an obsession with a popstar the film shows how her music helps him through difficult teenage years. The bit I enjoyed most was, as the boy runs a website dedicated to the singer, we get to see some of the forum posts appear on the screen and as someone who spends a lot of time on forums I found them to be very accurate . The rest of the film is confusing as it's not in time order, but it is lovely to watch.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 20, 2005)

I've seen *Versus  *and despite all it's promise I found it a terribly meandering movie that lost my interest halfways through.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, it doesn't really know what kind of movie it's supposed to be I guess. 

As an aside, I recently watched "Save the Green Planet" & "Happiness of the Katakuris" - two very bizarre but memorable movies. 
The first is a bit gory in parts and throughly odd and the second is a just plain odd.
I found them both very enjoyable though!


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 29, 2005)

If you want to see good Japanese movies watch Himitsu and Vibrator. They are not sci-fi but they are wonderfully touching films.


----------

